# Berlusconi: "Non dobbiamo sfigurare, io ci metto i soldi. CR7? Nessuna possibilità"



## Toby rosso nero (14 Agosto 2022)

Silvio Berlusconi sul mercato del Monza dopo il debutto in Serie A inaugurato con una sconfitta:

"Ci serve tempo per oliare i meccanismi. Speriamo di non metterci troppo, dobbiamo finire qualche gradino sopra la zona retrocessione.
Abbiamo fatto 13 acquisti e io sono quello che ci mette i soldi.
Avevamo in mente un grande colpo di mercato, ma è sfumato. CR7 via dal Manchester e in cerca di una squadra? Non ci abbiamo pensato, questi giocatori non vengono da noi. Vi basti pensare che il Monza ha uno stadio di 16 mila persone, il Milan da 65 mila."


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Agosto 2022)

Il colpo sfumato è Wanda Nara?


----------



## LukeLike (14 Agosto 2022)

E ci ha ficcato dentro il Milan pure qua...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (14 Agosto 2022)

È già in clima da pre esonero dell'allenatore, bene così.


----------



## Roger84 (14 Agosto 2022)

Stroppa nn arriva alla sosta di Novembre...


----------



## gabri65 (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi sul mercato del Monza dopo il debutto in Serie A inaugurato con una sconfitta:
> 
> "Ci serve tempo per oliare i meccanismi. Speriamo di non metterci troppo, dobbiamo finire qualche gradino sopra la zona retrocessione.
> Abbiamo fatto 13 acquisti e io sono quello che ci mette i soldi.
> Avevamo in mente un grande colpo di mercato, ma è sfumato. *CR7 via dal Manchester e in cerca di una squadra? Non ci abbiamo pensato, questi giocatori non vengono da noi*. Vi basti pensare che il Monza ha uno stadio di 16 mila persone, il Milan da 65 mila."


----------



## Igniorante (14 Agosto 2022)

Devi affondare tu, il Monza (che non ha colpe, poveracci) e il Fester che ti lecca l'ano


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi sul mercato del Monza dopo il debutto in Serie A inaugurato con una sconfitta:
> 
> "Ci serve tempo per oliare i meccanismi. Speriamo di non metterci troppo, dobbiamo finire qualche gradino sopra la zona retrocessione.
> Abbiamo fatto 13 acquisti e io sono quello che ci mette i soldi.
> Avevamo in mente un grande colpo di mercato, ma è sfumato. CR7 via dal Manchester e in cerca di una squadra? Non ci abbiamo pensato, questi giocatori non vengono da noi. *Vi basti pensare che il Monza ha uno stadio di 16 mila persone, il Milan da 65 mila*."


qualcuno gli dica che oggi erano in 70.000....ma poi che paragone è ? 

pensasse a salvarsi và.....hanno stravolto l'intera squadra che è salita in A, è ovvio che ci vorrà del tempo per trovare i meccanismi....la vedo male per stroppa.


----------



## TheKombo (14 Agosto 2022)

Quando rivedo lui e il pelato ripenso ai loro ultimi anni di gestione e sudo freddo....vigliacchi


----------



## bambagias (14 Agosto 2022)

Sto rincojonito non si ricorda nemmeno quanti ne fa San Siro.....


----------



## sampapot (14 Agosto 2022)

devono rimettersi...giusto per giocare alla morte contro i gobbi e gli sfinteristi


----------



## Swaitak (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il colpo sfumato è Wanda Nara?


magari ci ha provato con Calenda


----------



## Hellscream (14 Agosto 2022)

Le devono perdere tutte.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi sul mercato del Monza dopo il debutto in Serie A inaugurato con una sconfitta:
> 
> "Ci serve tempo per oliare i meccanismi. Speriamo di non metterci troppo, dobbiamo finire qualche gradino sopra la zona retrocessione.
> Abbiamo fatto 13 acquisti e io sono quello che ci mette i soldi.
> Avevamo in mente un grande colpo di mercato, ma è sfumato. CR7 via dal Manchester e in cerca di una squadra? Non ci abbiamo pensato, questi giocatori non vengono da noi. Vi basti pensare che il Monza ha uno stadio di 16 mila persone, il Milan da 65 mila."


Calcio minore. 
In coda a TG e giornali.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Agosto 2022)

bambagias ha scritto:


> Sto rincojonito non si ricorda nemmeno quanti ne fa San Siro.....


Per forza, ormai ci veniva 2 volte all'anno se andava bene.. E vive ad Arcore.. Poi si parla di proprietari fantasmi oggi xke gente che lavora dall'altra parte del mondo non è allo stadio..
Per fortuna almeno il suo ego smisurato ci ha portato a tanti trofei


----------



## mandraghe (14 Agosto 2022)

Tanto sappiamo che il loro obiettivo è fare due super partite. Contro chi è pleonastico dirlo.

D'altronde questo parla solo di Milan...


----------

